# My cat died this morning...



## Cattailgal (Mar 18, 2004)

Sport, was a 24 lb Maine **** - 13 years old and overweight. He'd been eating Science Diet RD - recently switched from dry to canned. Otherwise, we thought he was healthy. His last bloodwork in June showed all was okay.

My DH went downstairs early this morning and Sport was meowing at the food bowl as usual, begging to eat. (He didn't feed him - I always do.) DH went up to take a shower and came back down, Sport was lying on the front floormat, dead.

Perhaps he had a heart attack - what an awful shock. He was the sweetest most loving cat. 

He'd also had a problem with constipation. I'd been giving him pumpkin - one spoonful with his meals. Last night, I gave him a little extra pumpkin - which I'm now worrying about (could this have caused a problem?) 

It's so hard to lose him - he was like my child. Now I somehow have to tell my 2 and 5 year old children. He was their favorite... 

KC


----------



## Cattailgal (Mar 18, 2004)

The vet examined Sport and said it was most likely an embollism. She said heartworm was a remote possibility (we lived in So. FL until the last year - but he was always inside). I don't think there's much sense in an autopsy...

KC


----------



## KerriKitty (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm really sorry about Sport, Cattailgal. I know you're searching for reasons as to why he died or what could have prevented it, but don't place blame on yourself. My first cat died in the beginning of the year and while I did all I could to save her, I found myself going over and over things I could've/should've/would've done that may or may not have prevented her death and it just wasn't very good for my spirit at all.

It sounds like Sport was well-loved and well taken care of. Try to take comfort in knowing that he is waiting for you across the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm so sorry for you loss.


----------



## fallon137 (Apr 17, 2004)

I am very, very, very sorry about your loss. Don't blame yourself! Kitty is in a wonderful place now, i'm sure.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

So sorry about your cat.


----------



## Rita (Apr 10, 2004)

My heart goes out for you. I know how it feels, my favorite cat died recently too. She was also 13. I am beginning to realize that 13 isn't as young as I used to think it was. I know from my own experience the shock of realizing our baby isn't such a baby anymore. Time goes by waaaaaay to quickly! I do hope someday we will meet our pets again...


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Cattailgal, I was sorry to read about your loss. Try to find comfort in the knowledge that Sport is romping and playing with some new friends at the Bridge. I pray that you will find relief from your grief.

Peace be with you,
Mike


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear about Sport. He seemed like a wonderful kitty with lots of love, hope you are getting through this ok


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss  
I know what a shock to lose a beloved pet so suddenly, because about 5 years ago the same thing happened to our cat Lucy, it was in the morning as well.
She was rubbing against my sisters leg wanting her breakfast and was fine...a half hour later she went into convulsions and passed  

Don't blame yourself, nobody can know that these things will happen.
Sounds like Sport had a wonderful and happy life with you.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear about your sudden loss. Sport was lucky to have such a loving & caring person as you during his life. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Apr 7, 2004)

my deepest condolences


----------



## bjohnson (Jan 24, 2004)

my prairs are with you and sport.


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 23, 2004)

So sorry about Sport. He will not suffer any more. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## ALpianoman (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear about your lose. My heart goes out to you. I know what it's like to lose a pet. They are a family member. My first cat died after 18 years. Just thinking back to when I got her in the 2nd grade to when she passed away 4 years ago, I just can't help but miss her....


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Cattailgal, I'm so sorry. I can only imagine what a shock it was to lose Sport so suddenly. It's obvious that you loved him and gave him a wonderful life. I hope your pain eases with time and the knowledge that God cares about his little creatures. I have no doubt he is very happy where he is, and that you will be reunited. God bless.


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear about Sport. You did what you could for him; I'm sure he was grateful for that.


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

I'm very sorry for your loss. He sounds like he was a great cat.


----------



## Marie Bagley (Oct 2, 2004)

*I Lost my cat Macork yesterday*

 I'm so sorry to hear about sport yesyerday I lost my family cat Macork he got bitten by another animal and could'nt be saved he was 11 years old she was a special cat he stuffer brain damage when he was a kitten after we feed him he comes back 5 minutes later wanting some food because he forgot he already had eaten and he was small for his age because the brain dmage stunk his growth. and we had a 18 year old cat lucky oh how I love that cat and he was my mother's favorite he always went around the yard meowing louding because he caught a leaf in his mouth instead of an bird and he wanted to be rewarding for it.im my house we been over shadowed by death the worst one was my mother died last month and now our cat macork now my mom and my cat can be over the rain-bow bridge together they loved each other so much they will never be far from our thoughts and prayers


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

So sorry  It's hard to loose a lovedone


----------



## Jessicat (Jul 21, 2004)

Sorry about your loss,  You did a good job taking care of him and im sure he was very grateful for that.


----------

